# Living in Kennedy Town



## newtoHK (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi, can anybody shed some light on living in Kennedy Town...the location itself looks pretty reasonable, but just a little unsure about transportation links and other things such as supermarkets etc (I know boring but have to ask).


----------



## catherine_jane (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi...

Kennedy Town is located under down the hill from HKU, so in terms of supermarkets, restaurants and transportation is very convenient because of the University. There is a really big Wellcom (a big supermarket chain), and if you ever care to trek up the hill, it's a nice walk up to the peak from PokfuLam... also fairly English friendly because of all the international students... but obviously not as much as the more typically expat areas such as mid-levels

overall not a bad location


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

KT is ok and not far from the places a expat will eventually want to go to. JW.


----------

